
How to grow your LinkedIn network to 10,000 contacts in 30 days - 98rosjon
https://winatlinkedin.com/how-to-grow-linkedin-network/
======
bryanrasmussen
Why would someone want to do this?

~~~
98rosjon
To accelerate their network effect - the larger your network of 1st contacts
(people you are directly connected to on LinkedIn) the easier it is to: find
employment/new contracts, generate leads, raise your personal profile, get
referrals, etc.

